# The most awesome Bareback Pads!



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't know myself but have been wondering so I'm subbing, I do know that 99% of the time the stirrups on most of them are worthless


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

No problem gingerscout that is fine! Yeah I'm not interested in stirrups. Use a saddle for that. I currently have a really cheap bareback pad that is pretty much worthless. When I ride true bareback my horse does not appreciate my boney butt!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't own one of these but they might interest you? I saw them as I was browsing their saddles.

Bareback Pad


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Best Friend Comfort Plus Bareback Pad - Statelinetack.com

LOVE LOVE LOVE!

This is the one pad I really enjoy, it has non slip breathable material against the horses back that assures the pad stays in place. The seat is very comfortable and I stick right to it!! It comes in royal blue and black!


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

EmilyJoy, those are interesting. I haven't seen that site before.

Hero, I have seen those pads as a top list so was interested in them. It just may be the one I buy! Price isn't to bad either.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a Weaver bareback pad and a no-brand ugly-as-sin (it's red and orange flames) fleece bareback pad. I actually like the fleece one as you can just throw it into the washing machine, but it's not as grippy as the Weaver.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a bareback pad by Syd Hill (!!!!) that is amazing. It is leather on top, so when I want extra grip I throw on full chaps or full seat breeches. The underside is wool which is great for heat dissipation on the horse's back. It has very small poleys, more like thigh blocks and an overgirth which makes it super secure. I believe it was custom made for the family friends we bought it from while they were living in Australia in the early 90's. I have yet to come across another one like it, but I have seen other leather bareback pads.


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

phantomhorse13 - I was looking at those, but it seems like the leather and suede tops have more grip.

Karliejaye - I actually bought an Aussie saddle from them years ago! Not real keen on the stirrups added, but I suppose I could always take them off. Right now I don't own any breeches, may be on my next 'to buy' list.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I've got the Best Friend one, too, only this model - 










- and I find it awesome. Comfortable for me, the horse, and provides a good grip.

I don't care for the pads with added stirrups. I think they put a lot of pressure on the horses' back and, if one wants to ride with stirrups, then a good saddle is to be used.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Be careful of the pics when internet shopping. Not all pads are made to accommodate higher withers even tho it may appear so in the pics.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Natural Ride.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I guess when I ride bareback, that's exactly what I do. ;-)

Ride bareback!! (no pad)

That's what they invented washing machines for to clean your jeans afterward. haha.

**BUT** I would agree to go* no stirrups* on any bareback pad that you choose. The pad is not stable enough to safely use them with stirrups.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

beau159 said:


> I guess when I ride bareback, that's exactly what I do. ;-)
> 
> Ride bareback!! (no pad)


 I am with her^, cuz by definition, once you put a pad on a back it is no longer bare!:rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

6gun Kid said:


> beau159 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess when I ride bareback, that's exactly what I do.
> ...



Kind of like barefooters who use hoof boots? :wink:


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah I understand about the true bareback thing. I have like to meat on my butt so my horse really appreciates it when I use a pad. He arches his back, flings his head up and looks at me like hey! Once I put a pad on he sighs and puts his head down....ahhhh yesss. Lol! He is so dramatic.


----------

